# IronStock Fatal Fashion Show



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Heres a pic of the opening act...I wish it had came out better.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

That's not to bad at all!
I see Phobos and Witchy Poo.


----------

